# المرحلة الثانية من تصنيع راوتر cnc



## شعبانكو (11 نوفمبر 2007)

المرحلة الثانية من تصنيع راوتر cnc


----------



## fractaledge3 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
شغل اكثر من رائع اهنئك عليه من القلب و انا على اتم الإستعداد للتعاون.

أسامة حسين


----------



## شعبانكو (14 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز اسامه
اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي المجامله الرقيقه التي بعثت بها
واقدر لك عرض مساعدتك لي التي جاءت في وقتها
حيث اني في اشد الحاجه إلي مواتير عزمها يناسب حجم المكينه
ولم اجد الموتور ولا الدريف المناسب للمكينه
الرجاء الأفاده في هذا الموضوع
واكون شاكرا لتعاونكم معي وللتواصل .....shabanco29***********
ت : 0102527501


----------



## fractaledge3 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز من الممكن التواصل عبر يهو ماسينجر حيث انني غير موجود بمصر الأن عنواني هو بنفس اسمى


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (9 مايو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك يا أستاذ شعبان إن شاء الله
مجهود طيب ورائع


----------



## عبد11 (9 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم استطيع مساعدتك من ناحية الدرايفات والماتورات 
انا اعمل في مجال صيانة ماكينات سي ان سي


----------



## شعبانكو (9 مايو 2010)

اخى العزيز لقد قمت بتصنيع الدريف واشتريت المواتيير واشتغل الروتر و الحمد لله و الف شكر على عرض المساعدة


----------



## النجار2 (3 يونيو 2010)

اخ شعبانكو اى الدوائر افضل فقد جمعت عدد كبير الدوائر واختلط الامر على اعطنى افضل دائرة جربتها بنفسك

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## العلم طوق نجاة (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخ شعبانكو وان شاء الله تكون الماكينة بتعمل وفى احسن حال والى الامام دائما


----------

